# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  مشکل تغییر اعداد در صفحه چاپ شده کریستال ریپورت

## ali_general

با سلام

من یک نرم افزار دارم که گزارش کریستال داره
ویندوز یکی از سیستم هام رو عوض کردم متاسفانه حالا مشکل دارم

بعد از چاپ یک گزارش که در Preview همه چیز اوکی هست اعداد روی کاغذ چاپ شده عوض می شود !!

نمی دونم از درایور پرینتر هستش ، فونته ، همه چیز رو تست کردم درست نشد

دوستان اگه تجربه ایی دارن ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------

